# Candace Parker picks Tennessee



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The talented forward from Naperville, Illinois chose the Lady Vols over Duke, UConn and a host of other top suitors.

Very sad. Why didn't she go to Bradley like her brother did?  

Sike I knew she wouldn't come to my alma mater. :laugh: 

Good catch for Pat Summitt. Candace is the next Chamique Holdsclaw on this level.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I was hoping the kid would go to Duke. I guess Pat Summit is going to have the BEST recruiting class, maybe in the history of her program. She has commitments from 4 of the top players in the country! You know, I don't think she will have that good a year, this year. BUT - she appears to be bouncing back and ready to knock Geno out of the top dynasty spot!


----------



## How045 (May 30, 2003)

Anthore dunker in Tenn:upset: :upset: 

I hope Miss Seimone Augustus dunks this year!!!


----------



## UGAhoopster (Nov 13, 2003)

Oh great! Another star at UT


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> I was hoping the kid would go to Duke. I guess Pat Summit is going to have the BEST recruiting class, maybe in the history of her program. She has commitments from 4 of the top players in the country! You know, I don't think she will have that good a year, this year. BUT - she appears to be bouncing back and ready to knock Geno out of the top dynasty spot!


Now the truth...the only reason she is going to tennesee over Duke is because her parents...Her parents made the decision not her..She wanted to go to Duke for a while but she didn't receive any support from them(parents) She is good I remember when she was at Duke during a AAU game I was chilling with the team while candance and Iciss Tyliss played one on one...Parker dunked on her something serious I mean reverse and all


----------

